# RIP Kaicho Jon Bluming



## Yokozuna514 (Dec 18, 2018)

RIP Kaicho Jon Bluming!    A pioneer in the world of martial arts.  (06-02-1933 - 18-12-2018)


----------



## JR 137 (Dec 18, 2018)

Sad news. By all accounts, he was an outstanding fighter and teacher. His blending of Karate and Judo into an MMA was far ahead of his time. I’d say he was the European equivalent of “Judo” Gene LeBell in a lot of ways.  

He was quite outspoken and controversial in some things he said, but I’ve never seen a single person criticize his MA and teaching abilities.

The world has lost a true MA legend. R.I.P.


----------



## Buka (Dec 18, 2018)

R.I.P.


----------



## _Simon_ (Dec 20, 2018)

Yeah wow I just heard earlier... very sad. RIP.

Osu Kaicho.


----------



## granfire (Jan 1, 2019)

.


----------

